# MSN Messenger Replacement



## AustinM (Feb 7, 2004)

I use MSN Messenger on a MacBook to im with other people using messenger. I'd like to also use the webcam while chatting, which you can't do with the Mac version of msn messenger.

I've downloaded Fire (http://fire.sourceforge.net/), and while I like it - it doesn't appear to have webcam functionality.

Is there a Mac IM program I can use to have video chats with MSN/Windows messenger people ?


----------



## tobyadams87 (Feb 25, 2007)

there aren't any msn clients for mac that support video that i know of, but you cant go wrong with adium. it is the most used on the macintosh and is truly brilliant!

www.adiumx.com


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought aMSN had webcam support.


----------



## heromeus (Sep 27, 2007)

Mercury www.mercury.to 
and aMsn

both sucks...


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Nah, screw Mercury, it's ugleh and featureless.

Adium is the way to go, nothing but customizations! Yet it still lacks vid support....for now!

www.adiumx.com[url] as toby said...


----------



## heromeus (Sep 27, 2007)

I said that: aMsn and Mecury sucks ..!
Adium is OK! But still it doesn't support webcam...
Skype with webcam si excellent on Mac.


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Haha I know you did, I was just stressing some more on the fact that they suck


----------

